# The Roof



## Tim120 (Jul 2, 2020)

If you clean it what do you use to get up there.
I'm thinking of a telescopic ladder.

What do you use?


----------



## Robmac (Jul 2, 2020)

Fork lift with a pallet on the forks. Puts me nicely positioned over the top of the van.


----------



## mjvw (Jul 2, 2020)

I have a ladder attached to the back of the Van so i climb up, the top is checker plated in places so very secure, I do spread my weight when up there, would a large step ladder not work?


----------



## Tim120 (Jul 2, 2020)

Brilliant idea. Where are you


----------



## Tim120 (Jul 2, 2020)

mjvw said:


> I have a ladder attached to the back of the Van so i climb up, the top is checker plated in places so very secure, I do spread my weight when up there, would a large step ladder not work?



Sorry I should also have said something I can keep in the van.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 2, 2020)

Builders tressel and ladders,wish i couls speel rite.


----------



## mjvw (Jul 2, 2020)

Tim120 said:


> Sorry I should also have said something I can keep in the van.


Bit expensive but would go in a locker telescopic ladder


----------



## landoboguy (Jul 2, 2020)

telescopic ladder, mines brilliant . just dot trap your fingers when closing ...OUCH>


----------



## Tim120 (Jul 2, 2020)

mjvw said:


> Bit expensive but would go in a locker telescopic ladder



That's the sort of thing I'm thinking of. Just wondered what solutions might also be available.
Maybe should also add will not need to walk on roof.


----------



## mjvw (Jul 2, 2020)

Tim120 said:


> That's the sort of thing I'm thinking of. Just wondered what solutions might also be available.
> Maybe should also add will not need to walk on roof.


I think that your options are limited


----------



## mark61 (Jul 2, 2020)

I did carry a telescopic ladder for a while, but it still took up a fair bit of space and I hardly used it.
I can normally find a wall or something if I want to clean solar panels. Rest of the roof can wait.


----------



## Scotia (Jul 2, 2020)

A sky hook !


----------



## n brown (Jul 2, 2020)

i can only see my roof from the bedroom window ,so i keep the curtains shut


----------



## Robmac (Jul 2, 2020)

n brown said:


> i can only see my roof from the bedroom window ,so i keep the curtains shut



I moved to a bungalow Nigel.

Don't even have to bother shutting the curtains now.


----------



## oppy (Jul 2, 2020)

A green roof is a happy roof and it's environmentally friendly too


----------



## Tim120 (Jul 2, 2020)

mjvw said:


> I think that your options are limited



It's looking that way


----------



## Tim120 (Jul 2, 2020)

Scotia said:


> A sky hook !



Screwfix are sold out


----------



## Tim120 (Jul 2, 2020)

Telescopic ladder it is then.
Thanks for all input much appreciated.
Favourite solution forklift and pallet, now that would look good in the garage instead of a smartcar


----------



## barryd (Jul 2, 2020)

Nothing shifts the crap on my roof. Ive tried all these magic spray and leave thingys, all sorts. Even the local dealer couldnt shift it. Its just a badge of Honour now. I just tell people I did the Paris Dakar Rally in it and its just the remnants of a plague of Locusts.


----------



## Wully (Jul 2, 2020)

Buy a strong pair of braces tigh to the nearest tree take about 10 steps backwards that should get you up there.


----------



## Minisorella (Jul 2, 2020)

Give the roof a spray over with Wet & Forget... then you'll never need to wash it. Truly. I haven't had to do mine for almost 18 months and it still looks clean when I open the curtains 

Oh and it worked wonders on the patio! Twice a year I used to have to scrub my patio to get rid of the black slime... I tried everything from proprietary patio cleaners to a pressure washer to bleach! Nothing really worked until this stuff - it's like magic. It doesn't happen instantly... it took a couple of months after I sprayed it before I noticed how bright and clean it was getting.






						Wet & Forget - Moss Mould Lichen & Algae Remover (2 Litre): Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home
					

Wet & Forget - Moss Mould Lichen & Algae Remover (2 Litre): Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 3, 2020)

Wully said:


> Buy a strong pair of braces tigh to the nearest tree take about 10 steps backwards that should get you up there.



@Wully you read too much Dennis the Menace when you were a kid


----------



## n brown (Jul 3, 2020)

Robmac said:


> I moved to a bungalow Nigel.
> 
> Don't even have to bother shutting the curtains now.





Robmac said:


> I moved to a bungalow Nigel.
> 
> Don't even have to bother shutting the curtains now.


yes, i heard that from your neighours


----------



## barryd (Jul 3, 2020)

Minisorella said:


> Give the roof a spray over with Wet & Forget... then you'll never need to wash it. Truly. I haven't had to do mine for almost 18 months and it still looks clean when I open the curtains
> 
> Oh and it worked wonders on the patio! Twice a year I used to have to scrub my patio to get rid of the black slime... I tried everything from proprietary patio cleaners to a pressure washer to bleach! Nothing really worked until this stuff - it's like magic. It doesn't happen instantly... it took a couple of months after I sprayed it before I noticed how bright and clean it was getting.
> 
> ...



I tried that stuff. Nothing. No difference at all. It worked on the fence, pavement and the scooter rack but nothing works on the roof. I think its because the roof is not smooth and its just ingrained.


----------



## Tim120 (Jul 3, 2020)

Minisorella said:


> Give the roof a spray over with Wet & Forget... then you'll never need to wash it. Truly. I haven't had to do mine for almost 18 months and it still looks clean when I open the curtains
> 
> Oh and it worked wonders on the patio! Twice a year I used to have to scrub my patio to get rid of the black slime... I tried everything from proprietary patio cleaners to a pressure washer to bleach! Nothing really worked until this stuff - it's like magic. It doesn't happen instantly... it took a couple of months after I sprayed it before I noticed how bright and clean it was getting.
> 
> ...



 Might well give that a try as I can also do the patio.


----------



## Tim120 (Jul 3, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> @Wully you read too much Dennis the Menace when you were a kid



Silly me I was thinking Wallace & Gromit.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 3, 2020)

Tim120 said:


> Silly me I was thinking Wallace & Gromit.



Nah. Too recent, Tim.

You have to think about Wully's origins  

Actually I should have said Oor Wullie instead of Dennis! Doh!


----------



## mossypossy (Jul 3, 2020)

Build a nice garden wall like I did.


----------



## Wully (Jul 3, 2020)

Marie Dennis the menace was a soft lad from Dundee I was a soft lad from Glasgow. Anyway you’ve got a cheek ..Beryl the Peril.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 3, 2020)

Lean out a top widow and clean with the loo brush taped to a stick.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 3, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Lean out a* top* *widow* and clean with the loo brush taped to a stick.


----------



## molly 2 (Jul 4, 2020)

I thought about asking the window cleaner,


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jul 5, 2020)

Old van had a telescopic ladder. But this one has a raised bed. So we climb up and out through the roof skylight.  

Going to order that wet and forget. Ty for tip


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jul 5, 2020)

Minisorella said:


> Give the roof a spray over with Wet & Forget... then you'll never need to wash it. Truly. I haven't had to do mine for almost 18 months and it still looks clean when I open the curtains
> 
> Oh and it worked wonders on the patio! Twice a year I used to have to scrub my patio to get rid of the black slime... I tried everything from proprietary patio cleaners to a pressure washer to bleach! Nothing really worked until this stuff - it's like magic. It doesn't happen instantly... it took a couple of months after I sprayed it before I noticed how bright and clean it was getting.
> 
> ...



Jenny, ordered it. Question, is it ok on solar panels too?


----------



## in h (Jul 5, 2020)

Tim120 said:


> If you clean it what do you use to get up there.
> I'm thinking of a telescopic ladder.
> 
> What do you use?


Telescopic ladders are excellent in many ways, but my goodness, they're heavy! Try one for weight before buying.


----------



## in h (Jul 5, 2020)

Minisorella said:


> Give the roof a spray over with Wet & Forget... then you'll never need to wash it. Truly. I haven't had to do mine for almost 18 months and it still looks clean when I open the curtains
> 
> Oh and it worked wonders on the patio! Twice a year I used to have to scrub my patio to get rid of the black slime... I tried everything from proprietary patio cleaners to a pressure washer to bleach! Nothing really worked until this stuff - it's like magic. It doesn't happen instantly... it took a couple of months after I sprayed it before I noticed how bright and clean it was getting.
> 
> ...


My experience is that wet and forget needs re-doing after 6 to 9 months. Some years it goes longer because it can, but it never lasts me 18 months.


----------



## mfw (Jul 5, 2020)

Some cleaning material may degrade rubber seals or mastic on roof TFR might do it that is used on vehicles - i use broom / old plastic card/plastic scraper and bucket of caravan cleaner for harder bits gets most of it easily - but that is my choice


----------



## Minisorella (Jul 5, 2020)

Clunegapyears said:


> Jenny, ordered it. Question, is it ok on solar panels too?


If you read the blurb at the bottom of the Amazon page, it says there's nothing harmful in it and is safe on glass, so my guess would be yes but don't hold me to that!
Someone - I think it might have been @RoaminRog - contacted the company and they said it would be fine. There was a whole thread about it on Motorhomer... I'll see if I can find it and check what was said 



in h said:


> My experience is that wet and forget needs re-doing after 6 to 9 months. Some years it goes longer because it can, but it never lasts me 18 months.


Oh that's bad luck H  I've found mine just comes up sparkling again every time it rains and reactivates... the patio too. I was expecting to have to do it again within a year but it just hasn't needed it yet. Maybe it helps that there are no trees or anything near my drive?


----------



## molly 2 (Jul 5, 2020)

My problem is I'm about 10 stone over the the roof weight limit. Crap modern vans.


----------



## molly 2 (Jul 5, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> View attachment 83990


Not recommended on a modern autosleeper. ,I tried that  and caught my! Back on the skylight , the winding mechanism dropped to bits  and had to be replaced  ,for the second time  ,


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 5, 2020)

Dont forget the pipe lagging foam or similar tied to top rung to protect the van


----------



## in h (Jul 5, 2020)

Minisorella said:


> Maybe it helps that there are no trees or anything near my drive?


Mine isn't exactly parked under trees, but it isn't far from them. The main culprit is a cherry tree. The car is covered in half-ripe cherries at present, due to windy weather.


----------



## Minisorella (Jul 5, 2020)

in h said:


> Mine isn't exactly parked under trees, but it isn't far from them. The main culprit is a cherry tree. The car is covered in half-ripe cherries at present, due to windy weather.


Oh I can so relate! I've got a cherry tree in my smallish back garden and it manages to drop stuff all over the grass _all _year round! If it's not leaves, it's twigs, crunchy blossom clumps or cherries that the birds or wind have knocked off. I ruined a lawnmower by not raking up all the debris before I mowed... and I don't even eat the cherries  It badly needs pruning now but I'm seriously thinking of getting it removed instead, pretty as it is in bloom.


----------



## in h (Jul 5, 2020)

The tree is actually in the field next to our parking area, so isn't ours. 

Nevertheless, a year or two ago we pruned some big branches that were hanging over the motorhome and the car. 

Due to impeccable timing (for once) we did then when it was laden with ripe cherries that were otherwise well out of reach. And they were lovely!

The tree does very well, not least because the bees love it, so it is well pollinated each year. 

Normally only the birds can reach the fruit. And as they eat, they tend to drop bits of cherry and/or bits of digested cherry. Makes a real mess on the car.


----------



## Tim120 (Sep 3, 2020)

landoboguy said:


> telescopic ladder, mines brilliant . just dot trap your fingers when closing ...OUCH>



Looking at various brands and they do differ in price somewhat.
Do you mind me asking what the extended height of yours is and the manufacturer?


----------



## Tookey (Sep 3, 2020)

Tim120 said:


> Looking at various brands and they do differ in price somewhat.
> Do you mind me asking what the extended height of yours is and the manufacturer?


Your chosen ladders want to be safety rated EN 131, if they are not I advise to not to purchase them. Any EN131's should be fine

The following in the Link are EN131-2 which means they conform to a newer stricter standard. I am not recommending these purely giving an example

Ladders are not a place to penny pinch










						Xtend+Climb Professional Aerospace Grade Aluminium Telescopic Ladder 3.2m
					

Order online at Screwfix.com. Heavy duty telescopic ladder for professional contractor or surveyor use. Ergonomic design incorporates the latest aerospace engineering to provide high strength and durability. FREE next day delivery available, free collection in 5 minutes.



					www.screwfix.com


----------



## Wully (Sep 3, 2020)

Have a look on here I’ve been using this company for years great service https://www.midlandladders.com/Ladders/telescopic-ladders


----------



## mickymost (Sep 3, 2020)

Tim120 said:


> Telescopic ladder it is then.
> Thanks for all input much appreciated.
> Favourite solution forklift and pallet, now that would look good in the garage instead of a smartcar




Ah we own a Smartcar too good choice.


----------



## Tim120 (Sep 3, 2020)

mickymost said:


> Ah we own a Smartcar too good choice.



I don't actually own a Smartcar I'm more a Fiat 500 man.
The garage I was referring to was that of a motorhome and no I don't own one of those that can fit a Smartcar in 
Just happens the Smartcar always seems to be the vehicle of choice for those that can fit them in.


----------



## mickymost (Sep 3, 2020)

Tim120 said:


> I don't actually own a Smartcar I'm more a Fiat 500 man.
> The garage I was referring to was that of a motorhome and no I don't own one of those that can fit a Smartcar in
> Just happens the Smartcar always seems to be the vehicle of choice for those that can fit them in.




Fiat 500 cool too


----------



## Tim120 (Sep 3, 2020)

mickymost said:


> Fiat 500 cool too



Especially in Ferrari red


----------



## in h (Sep 3, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Xtend+Climb Professional Aerospace Grade Aluminium Telescopic Ladder 3.2m
> 
> 
> Order online at Screwfix.com. Heavy duty telescopic ladder for professional contractor or surveyor use. Ergonomic design incorporates the latest aerospace engineering to provide high strength and durability. FREE next day delivery available, free collection in 5 minutes.
> ...


Today, I was able to lift and assess the weight of a telescopic ladder.  
It's only about three quarters as high as my telescopic steps, and is only one ladder, not two joined at the top, but I hadn't expected it to be so much lighter. It was actually a sensible weight. 
All the modern ones (including mine) won't trap your fingers if you collapse them the right way: each rung stays a couple of inches up until its neighbour is collapsed.


----------



## landoboguy (Sep 3, 2020)

Tim120 said:


> Looking at various brands and they do differ in price somewhat.
> Do you mind me asking what the extended height of yours is and the manufacturer?





			https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07BLM3C8R
		

nice and compact and feels firm with my 19 stone on it


----------



## in h (Sep 3, 2020)

I think it is probably worth getting one with a stabilising bar across the bottom. Makes it heavier and a bit more clumsy, but it makes it safer by some margin. 

Mine, which is a pair of steps that can fold out to one long ladder, only has the bar at one end. 

I'd not dream of using it with that bar at the top. Makes it much more stable at the bottom of the ladder.


----------



## izwozral (Sep 3, 2020)

Telescopic ladders are the Devils device. Geeky lent me his incredibly heavy and incredibly dangerous ladders at the New Forest meet, got them up against the side of the MH and the top half came crashing down. All I saw was my finger bending backwards trying to touch the back of my wrist, any second now the finger is going to snap I thought, it didn't but nearly a month later I still don't have full movement in it.

It would have helped if I had my glasses on to read the instructions and not just assumed that extending them required no safety catch. DOH!! 
Not that I will ever tell Geeky that.


I am just waiting for the phone call from a personal injury lawyer who specialises in ladder accidents at MH meets


----------



## Tim120 (Sep 3, 2020)

izwozral said:


> Telescopic ladders are the Devils device. Geeky lent me his incredibly heavy and incredibly dangerous ladders at the New Forest meet, got them up against the side of the MH and the top half came crashing down. All I saw was my finger bending backwards trying to touch the back of my wrist, any second now the finger is going to snap I thought, it didn't but nearly a month later I still don't have full movement in it.
> 
> It would have helped if I had my glasses on to read the instructions and not just assumed that extending them required no safety catch. DOH!!
> Not that I will ever tell Geeky that.
> ...



Don't hold out much hope of a phone call from a personal injury lawyer especially one of those no win no fee types. I have absolutely no experience in law whatsoever but I can see you may have already admitted liability.


----------



## Tim120 (Sep 3, 2020)

Ok slight change of tack, thought planted by izwozral, anyone going to Hereford (15th-20th Oct) who has one and could bring with them.
In exchange I can offer a socially distanced luke warm cup of tea/coffee.


----------



## izwozral (Sep 3, 2020)

Tim120 said:


> Ok slight change of tack, thought planted by izwozral, anyone going to Hereford (15th-20th Oct) who has one and could bring with them.
> In exchange I can offer a socially distanced luke warm cup of tea/coffee.




Psst, don't do it. If Covid doesn't get you, the ladder will.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 3, 2020)

The only ladders i like are in tights.


----------



## Tim120 (Sep 3, 2020)

izwozral said:


> Psst, don't do it. If Covid doesn't get you, the ladder will.



Life on the edge, adreanlin junkie. Will that digestive survive a second dunk.
Tweak the nipples of danger. Gotta go for it...


----------



## Tim120 (Sep 3, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> The only ladders i like are in tights.



Because you can climb up them


----------



## Tookey (Sep 4, 2020)

Tim,

Do you get your windows cleaned? If yes your window chap might do it for a some beer money


----------



## Tim120 (Sep 4, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Tim,
> 
> Do you get your windows cleaned? If yes your window chap might do it for a some beer money



I am the window cleaner chap too 
Must give myself more beer tokens.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 4, 2020)

I live in a bungalow and it takes 12 men to clean the windows,one to clean one to hold the ladder ,and 10 to dig the hole for it.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 4, 2020)

have you thought of a car roller,make one for the van and easy to clean roof.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Sep 5, 2020)

Now that not many people have their chimneys cleaned, there are an awful lot of small children currently out of a job, you could always send one up onto your roof with a mop and bucket, giving at least one of them some much needed cash


----------



## Tim120 (Sep 5, 2020)

RichardHelen262 said:


> Now that not many people have their chimneys cleaned, there are an awful lot of small children currently out of a job, you could always send one up onto your roof with a mop and bucket, giving at least one of them some much needed cash



Steady on. Surely you mean a small amount of gruel, let's not spoil them


----------



## mfw (Sep 6, 2020)

Ladders and steps both need caution in use i've overstretched on both types and paid the consequences by falling off but i am fairly fit - but if on side of motorhome and they slip they can and probably will do some damage - my problem i just want something done and will take chances


----------



## Deleted member 74229 (Sep 6, 2020)

Can’t you pop yourself out of a roof light? I can by standing up on the sofa below, then I use a long handled brush with a rag on the end to clean our solar panel.
Last month whilst parked up by the Seine east of Paris we had a cloud of mayflies surround our van at dusk; we had to close up all windows and roof lights, but in the morning I found hundreds of them, all dead, stuck on the damp roof and bike rack and ground, where wasps and sparrows were feasting on them. Weird! That’s when I wished I had a tall ladder to reach up and wipe it clean.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 6, 2020)

Try using builders trestles with planks,thats who i painted mine.


----------



## in h (Sep 6, 2020)

You'd have got a better finish with a brush or a spray


----------



## mfw (Sep 6, 2020)

in h said:


> You'd have got a better finish with a brush or a spray ☺


Roller !


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 6, 2020)

mfw said:


> Roller !


Bay city.


----------



## in h (Sep 6, 2020)

mfw said:


> Roller !


Yes, that seems to work well. You see motorhomes with "Roller Team" logos on, and the paintwork doesn't look too bad.


----------



## Tim120 (Sep 6, 2020)

CShel said:


> Can’t you pop yourself out of a roof light? I can by standing up on the sofa below, then I use a long handled brush with a rag on the end to clean our solar panel.
> Last month whilst parked up by the Seine east of Paris we had a cloud of mayflies surround our van at dusk; we had to close up all windows and roof lights, but in the morning I found hundreds of them, all dead, stuck on the damp roof and bike rack and ground, where wasps and sparrows were feasting on them. Weird! That’s when I wished I had a tall ladder to reach up and wipe it clean.View attachment 86262



Had thought about that, briefly.
A quick look at the open roof light and reality hit. If I had a ladder to get up there I'd never get through.
I'm still considering a ladder but for outside


----------



## Tim120 (Sep 6, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Try using builders trestles with planks,thats who i painted mine.



Doubt I have room for builders trestles with planks. 
How many planks to paint yours


----------



## Tim120 (Sep 6, 2020)

Before this thread which started seriously goes down the pan. I think the telescopic ladder is my favourite option.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 6, 2020)

Tim120 said:


> Doubt I have room for builders trestles with planks.
> How many planks to paint yours


Just me.


----------



## mfw (Sep 6, 2020)

What about something like this £80 a lot safer if you have space and 2nd hand should hold its value wont fit in motorhome though and i am being serious + stable platform and you could get more height if required




Opens image gallery



Mouse over image to zoom





































*Have one to sell?* Sell it yourself

*Shop with confidence*

eBay Money Back Guarantee
Get the item you ordered or your money back. Learn more- eBay Money Back Guarantee - opens in new window or tab
*Seller information*
revivin87 (74





)
98.7% Positive Feedback


 Save this seller
Contact seller

See other items


*Youngman P1500-as Scaffold Platform Tower*






 1 viewed per hour


Condition:
Used


----------



## Arnot (Sep 6, 2020)

Tim120 said:


> If you clean it what do you use to get up there.
> I'm thinking of a telescopic ladder.
> 
> What do you use?


I bought a combination ladder think I could set it up likr an upside down L and so avoid putting my weight on the roof.  Didnt work as I hoped so used the ladder as a big step ladder.  From that i could lean over or climb on.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 6, 2020)

Buy a helecopter.


----------



## Tim120 (Sep 7, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Buy a helecopter.



I've enough trouble cleaning a roof without all those blades spinning


----------



## Tim120 (Sep 7, 2020)

Ordered the Wolfwise telescopic ladder (In Red) to remind me of the finger trapping possibility
Also the wet & forget and 5L sprayer


----------



## Tookey (Sep 7, 2020)

After 83 posts a photo of you using your new ladders is now mandatory


----------



## Tim120 (Sep 7, 2020)

Tookey said:


> After 83 posts a photo of you using your new ladders is now mandatory



You mean a soot covered urchin formerly found up chimneys photo.
Post #67


----------



## Tim120 (Sep 15, 2020)

Job done, yesterday, in all that glorious 30c sunshine 
Ladder worked well I'm pleased to say, can still count to ten on my hands  Not as grubby as I thought it would be.
Sprayed with wet & forget time will tell about that, have loads left for the patio.


----------



## in h (Sep 15, 2020)

May not work. You're meant to apply wet & forget on an overcast day.


----------



## Tim120 (Sep 15, 2020)

in h said:


> May not work. You're meant to apply wet & forget on an overcast day.



That'll teach me to fully read the instructions
At least the roof is now clean might give another spray when overcast


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 15, 2020)

Wash garages could have a drive under hairy brush for this job.


----------



## Nabsim (Sep 15, 2020)

After much deliberation and a couple of occasions during lock down where I didn’t have access to son in law for roof duty I purchased a 3.2 telescopic ladder off Amazon. Used it a couple of times now and it’s great to now have access. Ladder weighs 9kg and cost £63


----------



## Tim120 (Sep 15, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> After much deliberation and a couple of occasions during lock down where I didn’t have access to son in law for roof duty I purchased a 3.2 telescopic ladder off Amazon. Used it a couple of times now and it’s great to now have access. Ladder weighs 9kg and cost £63



Agreed, good to have access with telescopic ladder when needed.


----------



## Nabsim (Sep 15, 2020)

Tim120 said:


> Agreed, good to have access with telescopic ladder when needed.


Especially if it’s a dripping skylight and you are sharing the bed with a bucket ha ha


----------

